# Glas mit Rissen!



## Kenzai (23. Juni 2004)

Ich wüßte gerne wie ich Glas darstelle,doch es soll nicht nur das Glas sein,ich würde auch gerne wissen wie ich Risse in dieses Glas bekomme?!


----------



## ShadowMan (23. Juni 2004)

Das kommt natürlich ganz darauf an wofür du das brauchst!

Soll es sehr realistisch sein? Dann würde ich es selbst mit Cinema4d oder 3dsMax machen.
Oder du macht ein Foto von einem Glas und machst dann die Risse mit Photoshop rein!
Zum Thema Risse würde ich dann einfach mal hier suchen...soweit ich weiss wurde das schon oft besprochen 

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Kenzai (23. Juni 2004)

Naja es soll einerseits Realistisch sein,aber anderseits auch wieder nicht.
Es soll zu Realistischen wie zu Anime Bildern passen.


----------



## ShadowMan (23. Juni 2004)

Dann würde ich ein Foto machen und es mit Photoshop nachzeichnen! Hatten vor kurzem noch einen Thread wo das erklärt wird und das sieht echt klasse danach aus...


----------



## fluessig (23. Juni 2004)

In Animes sind das meißt nur weiße Linien (wenn's farbige Bilder sind).


----------



## aRa (23. Juni 2004)

Hi Kenzai, 

denke das wird dir weiter helfen ! 
Tutorial


----------

